# New budgie keeper



## NewBirdPerson (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I took in a new budgie yesterday, I am new to keeping birds, but not to keeping pets. I own multiple aquariums and 2 dogs. This bird belonged to a friend that had to move and could not take it, So I took it in. He said he had it for a few months, but he could not have pets at his new place. 

It didn’t come with much: a cage, bird food, water/food dish, a stick and a wood house. What else should I look into buying? I wish to have him/her tamed, so it can roam freely around my room as it pleases. So what would you recommend my first step to do it? I can include a picture of the cute fellow if needed! 

(I know how forums usually are, and I hope to not get bashed by people for being a beginner )

Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The first thing you need to do is remove the "wood house" from the cage. 
Budgies should not have houses in or attached to their cage and what you have is most probably a nest-box.

Are you certain the budgie is a male?
If you post full-frontal pictures of the cere taken in natural light (no flash and no direct sunlight) we can advise you of its gender.

With regard to what you need for your budgie, the information is all available in the thread linked below:

Essentials for a Great Cage

Keep in mind that the bigger the cage, the better as long as the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2". 
The very minimum size cage I personally would recommend for one budgie would be 30" Long by 18" wide by 18" high.

Prevue Hendryx 30" L x 18" W x 18" H

Perches should be natural wood of varying diameters - not wooden dowel perches. The link above shows good perch options.

It is best that you not try to touch your budgie for the first two weeks. 
He needs time to settle into his new environment and become comfortable with his new surroundings.
Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

All budgies are individuals but you've come to the right place for a wealth of information on anything budgie.... plus. We love to help but don't bash!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so glad you were able to take in your little bird; we're happy you've chosen to join the forums as well! You couldn't have come to a better place to learn the best practices for budgie care! 

You've been provided some excellent resources and information above! If you have any questions, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. :thumbsup: We hope to see you around, and to meet your little one soon! hoto:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You have received good advice bofore I logged in here. You are getting off to a great srart as a bird owner. Asking about how to properly care for them in the beginning. I believe you will be a good bird keeper.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hello, :welcome: 

Glad you found us! You’ve come to a great place for the most current information on keeping budgies. As mentioned above, please read the Stickies and Articles, as well as the links above from FaeryBee. 

Oh, and don’t worry... Talk Budgies is not your “usual” forum . We’re a community of bird and animal lovers who want to see beginners succeed . Stick around, there’s a lot to learn!


----------

